# Ford 4000 questions



## prtownsend

I am new to the tractor world and this forum. Just purchased a Ford 4000 Diesel 3 cyl.(1970) and it is working great. I want to add a front end loader to it and possibly a backhoe. Where can I find information about what types of loaders/backhoes will fit on the Ford 4000? Are tractor attachments specific to a make/model or do most attachments fit most models of tractors? Is there a good place to find manuals that are basically idiot proof? (i.e. tell every detail in a repair step) I am very new to this world. (grew up in city and have never been around tractors or other hvy equipment) Any advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## watash

*ford 3000 loader*



prtownsend said:


> I am new to the tractor world and this forum. Just purchased a Ford 4000 Diesel 3 cyl.(1970) and it is working great. I want to add a front end loader to it and possibly a backhoe. Where can I find information about what types of loaders/backhoes will fit on the Ford 4000? Are tractor attachments specific to a make/model or do most attachments fit most models of tractors? Is there a good place to find manuals that are basically idiot proof? (i.e. tell every detail in a repair step) I am very new to this world. (grew up in city and have never been around tractors or other hvy equipment) Any advice is appreciated. Thanks



i have 1 1971 ford 3000 i'm trying to find a front loader for.
since you've been fighting this battle, is there any knowledge you can impart to me to help me do the same.?


----------



## rustngreese

*Ford 4000*

Hi guys, I have an old Ford HD 4000 (1965) Diesel with the 4 cylinder engine. I use my tractor almost daily and have for the past 34 years. I think my kids will probably use it to bury me. There are ford loaders specific for the models. Mine takes a model 712 but your local Ford tractor dealer should have the information.


----------



## kcprecision

A 772 ford FE loader fit my 73 4000 3 cylinder gas tractor. 
Hope this may be of some help.


----------



## ezeddie

My '67 FORD 4000, 3 cyl diesel has a dealer installed Freeman (Brush Hog) 4000 loader. A great work horse combo. With a 47 in. bale spear I feed 1,500 lb bales, pull 3 bot plow, 10 ft. tag a long mower conditioner, NH pto baler, 6 ft Brush Hog all with ease. Of course the 8-2 tranny helps.


----------



## irishford

I have a 4 cyl ford 4000 that I only use as a front loader for feeding bales I have a rancour power loader model 311 which I find great... I do have a weight block on my 3 point linkage tho


----------



## rustngreese

I thought I would post a couple of pictures of my HD 4000 ,4 cyl. tractor. Check out the cast iron nose (hard nose).


----------



## harry16

NICE looking tractor!!


----------



## rustngreese

Thanks Harry, it is a good runner and gets used every day in our nursery business. I have had many guys in our tractor club that have wanted me to sell it but I can't bring myself to do it. It's like a set of boots that are broken in, it just feels comfortable.


----------



## wjjones

The 4000, and 3000 are 2 of the best little tractors Ford produced back in those days. We had a 3000/ 4000 it was a 3000 front end from the breack point forward, and a 4000 rearend.


----------



## rustngreese

Do you still have it? Was it factory or something put together?


----------



## wjjones

rustngreese said:


> Do you still have it? Was it factory or something put together?





No but he guy that does have it now still uses it everyday the rear end messed up on the 3000 so we took the rear from an old 4000 that the motor siezed up on. I never thought it would work but it did for years, and still does today I am not sure of the exact date but I believe it was an early 70s model.


----------



## DBJR73

I like the color scheme, I'm going to get out the sprayer and cover up some of the blue with some industrial yellow on my 3000.


----------



## wjjones

DBJR73 said:


> I like the color scheme, I'm going to get out the sprayer and cover up some of the blue with some industrial yellow on my 3000.




I liked that as well it kinda breacks it up a little from the normal blue, and blue, and white scheme.


----------



## rustngreese

I repainted the tractor when the engine was being rebuilt but it was still a big job even with the engine out. It was done several years ago, I doubt I have the energy to tackle such a big job now, I kind of leave the larger jobs to my son now. I originally purchased the blue paint from Home Depot (Rustoleum). The yellow paint I had mixed at a local paint store. I matched it as close to the original paint as I could using a part that was disassembled and was still showing the original paint, unexposed to the ravages of the sun and weather.


----------



## seemynewname

*That Ford 4000/3000 combo*

After seeing this combo posted about over and over, here and elsewhere, I decided to join just to add the following.

The Ford 4000SU was a factory produced tractor. In fact a Special Utility version of the Ford 4000 series, that amounted to a Ford 4000 Industrial with a Ford 3000 front end. 

The 4000SU was an excellent mowing machine, as well as a great general purpose tractor, combining the horsepower of the 4000 series (plus the independent PTO, heavy rear axle, etc.) with a low center of gravity (24" wheels) and a short wheelbase for maneuverability.

Not sure about adding links here, but a Google image search will give you a link to the spec sheets from 1973 and numerous images. 

(Sorry about the age of this thread, but after seeing the 'home-built' post, so many times ........


----------



## GardjcinPA

I have a Ford 4000 Select-O-Speed tractor. I am new to the tractor world. I want to figure out if it is a '62, '63 or '64. Someone mentioned to me I could find numbers on the side of the crankcase that would tell me. To me they are just numbers. How Can I get more info. about the numbers?
JG


----------



## EdF

Howdy JG,

Welcome aboard the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum.

There are 3 sets of numbers hand-stamped into the metal on a flat spot on the bell housing just above and behind the starter on your tractor (serial number, model number and manufacturing code). Post these numbers and someone will interpret them for you.


----------



## GardjcinPA

Thank you for the info. I'll have to wait until the weekend since the tractor is 2 hours away from me presently to find the numbers. I will post the numbers as soon as I can. Once I get the numbers to determine the year, I'm hoping to find a service manual on ebay if that is possible.
JG


----------



## GardjcinPA

I found the following numbers below the starter: 3A18. No set of 3 numbers above and behind the starter.
More were just in front of the seat on the drivers left side: C3NN-7006-B, CWC .T. , A43
More were just below the divers seat on the drivers left side: 3A5, 2., CONN4024F
These are probably just part numbers, but I am uncertain.
Thanks JG


----------



## EdF

The manufacturing date code 3A18 below the starter is the engine date code January 18, 1963. 

The 3A5 under the seat (transmission or rear differential??): January 5, 1963 

Your tractor was assembled early 1963

Sometimes the numbers stamped into the metal above and behind the starter are obscured by rust/corrosion, or paint.


----------



## drkstr

This looks exactly like my Ford 400 1974 HD except yours is so Sweet! Im having trouble with the rear independent PTO as it came out with the brush hog this year and wondered if you had rebuilt this tractor or just made it beautiful? I cannot for the life of me get the PTO shaft all the way back in and have tried many suggestions found here to get it back in but it wont seat up only about and ince or less off. Any suggestions??


----------

